# What drying towels are we all using ?..



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

At present I'm STILL using the Sonus der wunder drying towel, which has served it's time now I think, as it's kinda getting a bit on the ole stiff side, and I'm just getting the urge anyway to spend a bit of money on some new towels...hehe

So, what are we all using ?

I'm not sure whether I'm keen on these plush fluffy ones, as I'm a bit concerned about them catching any grit/dirt in the long fibres.

If you use one how are YOU getting on with it ?

I'll look forward to you spending my money for me  :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I used dodo supernatural drying towel. Great result's, that's when i dont use the water filter :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Serious performance ubers yummy


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I4D Uber Towel. Cant cant grit if your car is clean.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Autobrite Polar Express. Fantastic towel. It's been washed at least 30 times and still retains its absorbency.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

CG Wooly Mammoth 14 months old and it still looks and feels like new:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

in order of favourite to least favourite

CG wooly mammoth x 2
Serious performance Uber XL x 1
Autobrite Polar Express x 3
one of the blue with red edging available from most traders x 1
dodo soft touch drying towel x 1
Eurow Waffle x 2


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> in order of favourite to least favourite
> 
> CG wooly mammoth x 2
> Serious performance Uber XL x 1
> ...


What reason do you rate the Mammoth over the Uber mate.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

bero1306 said:


> I4D Uber Towel. Cant *cant grit if your car is clean*.


The car's never truly clean until it's dried 

Sometimes I can get a bit carried away when I'm reaching for underneath the bumpers, and the sills; hence it getting close to the ground. With the waffle-type towels (like Sonus) it's easy to just wipe off, pull out another, and wash it afterwards properly :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just need to be more careful.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> What reason do you rate the Mammoth over the Uber mate.


very close call.

the mammoth being just ever so slightly more absorbant and feels a smidgen softer.

do like the fact the uber has only one edge showing though.. and as i have the limited edition XL version its massive.. i wasn't a fan of the smaller uber on size.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I use 2 Ubers but thinking of a Mammoth.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

unless the ubers are at the end of their life, I wouldn't say its worth the extra expenditure for a very comparable towel 

i have wayy too many drying towels lol.. not everyone needs 10 drying towels lol


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah point mate but i only have 2 Ubers and 2 Kent which are going in the bin. 2 cars to maintain also. 
Cheers. :thumb:


CG Mammoth ordered.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

these http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/de...wcm9kdWN0cy8zL3dhc2gtYW5kLWRyeWluZz9zb3J0Ynk9

2yrs old still like new, and still as soft :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CG Wooly Mammoth or PB Luxury Drying Towel for me.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Still using my Meguiars Water Magnet. Fancy something new though.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I pat dry the roof and bonnet with a Turtle Wax ICE waffle weave (very good towel). Then gently wipe dry the sides with a Chemical Guys Miracle dryer (very soft and plush).

Those are my favorite towels for my car anyway and I've tried a few both off the shelf and from on line sources.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ubers for me too.

I find the XL too big for side panels, it's a bit of a handful, but its great for bonnet and roof


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Ubers + electric leaf blower.


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

My favourites are..

-Miracle Drying towel
-SP Uber Plush drying towel
-Aquatouch FBZ


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am liking the Gentle Giant drying towel from Elite car care 
Does a great job for me mate :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Kent Microfiber


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm using a Dri-U-Kwik drying towel, and I make sure I sheet the water off the car to minimise the amount left for the towel too.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I4D Uber/Polished Bliss Luxury/ SP Uber (same towel)

It's absorbant enough to use for pat-drying = no marring from drying the car. And I'm still using the towels I bought 2 years ago. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

None. Never dry a car just use filtered water. I use the leaf blower on the more awkward bits.

Can't believe anyone would be so daft at spending a furtune on a drying towel.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

CG wooly mammoth for me


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> None. Never dry a car just use filtered water. I use the leaf blower on the more awkward bits.
> 
> Can't believe anyone would be so daft at spending a furtune on a drying towel.


compared to a few hundred quid on a water filter.. maintanance and a leaf blower steve?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> compared to a few hundred quid on a water filter.. maintanance and a leaf blower steve?


Friendly window washer drops me 200L filtered water every week. I scratch his back and he scratches mine.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: were not all as lucky mate


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ebbe J said:


> I4D Uber/Polished Bliss Luxury/ SP Uber (same towel)
> 
> It's absorbant enough to use for pat-drying = no marring from drying the car. And I'm still using the towels I bought 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


using the exact same towel got it from SP Alex has always supplied me with drying towels. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Autoglym Hi-Tech Microfibre Drying Towel :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Autoglym Hi-Tech Microfibre Drying Towel :thumb:


I had to stop using mine as they were causing maring and hollograms.

Still use them for the shuts and wheels but moved back to the drying towel I got from LA Zaino


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Wooley mamouth for me. Best £18 spent.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bowler said:


> Wooley mamouth for me. Best £18 spent.


Have the prices changed as ive just bought one for £13.95.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> None. Never dry a car just use filtered water. I use the leaf blower on the more awkward bits.
> 
> Can't believe anyone would be so daft at spending a furtune on a drying towel.


well lah dee dar,i cant believe anyone would drive anything but a ferrari,i just mean,whats the point ? :lol:

looking at a "polar express" as my cyc big towel is a bit crap lol.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Standard size Uber's for me. Tried a few other types and keep coming back to them. Currently using two of the Duragloss 'original' version and are superb. Also using an old CG Miracle Dryer and the Asda cheap blue drying towels for wheels and shuts.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Have the prices changed as ive just bought one for £13.95.


Think i may have paid over the odds but still worth it


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm using some Autobrite 'Polar Express' towels at the minute and I quite like them. Very absorbant and don't lint anywhere near as much as the Dodo Juice Supernatural Towel I had before.

I am seriously tempted by the CG Wooly Mammoth though until I can afford and get a water filter system set up


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

adlem said:


> I'm using some Autobrite 'Polar Express' towels at the minute and I quite like them. Very absorbant and don't lint anywhere near as much as the Dodo Juice Supernatural Towel I had before.
> 
> I am seriously tempted by the CG Wooly Mammoth though until I can afford and get a water filter system set up


hot air dryer?...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the wooly mammoth is on sale at £13.95.. normal price £16.95 minus 15% discount then postage about £18 all in before it went on sale (i have 2 of them lol)


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Wooly Mammoth,best ive used to date .


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> the wooly mammoth is on sale at £13.95.. normal price £16.95 minus 15% discount then postage about £18 all in before it went on sale (i have 2 of them lol)


Just in at the right time then. :lol:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

In no particular order:
2 Race glaze 1 pass waffle towels ( its the closest thing to a flunkey/shamy)
1 autosmart blue waffle towel 
14 Generic blue fluffy drying towels in total (asda!)
I stopped using my flunkeys in jan after reading on here but still not sure a clean rinsed out flunkey causes too much damage drying with a good pre wash & 2bm, probably get slated for saying that


----------



## erich (Jun 15, 2011)

I am using Dri-U-Kwik drying towel.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dodo Juice SN one.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Ross said:


> Dodo Juice SN one.


I thought for a minuite i was the only one using one :doublesho


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wooly Mammoth for me. 

Might get one for my body too... no nasty cotton towels for my gentleman sausage, no sir. :lol:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Wooly Mammoth for me.
> 
> Might get one for my body too... no nasty cotton towels for my gentleman sausage, no sir. :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

nick.s said:


> Still using my Meguiars Water Magnet. Fancy something new though.


How has the Meg's served you so far?

I'm considering getting one, or the SP uber towel.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

dubber said:


> I thought for a minuite i was the only one using one :doublesho


Nope I have one,seems to be getting better with each wash:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, I pressed the button on Sunday night, and received my Uber Towel from Serious Performance today.

Hopefully, if my Dad doesn't need to go to hospital, or anything else happens, I'll give it a test-drive tomorrow.

It's quite a thick towel, compared to what I'm used to I guess, and I do feel a tad concerned about it attracting dirt, or leaving fibres on the paintwork....should be interesting. I'm sure with reading alot of the recommendations for the Uber Towel though I should be fine, as I do place the towel on the paintwork and let the towel absorb, rather than drag it across.

Cheers peeps :thumb:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Believe it or not im actually currently using ones out of poundland. They work just aswell as my megs ones that cost alot more. They aren't small either, a good 30cm by 40cm ish if i remem rightly, and for a pound u cant complain. I went in there the other day and bought 8 lol.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Wooly mammoth drying towel from CG arrived couple of days ago. I cannot see how this can be bettered. It is so thick and soft :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

i bought two asda towels when they where on offer for £1.50 each


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> Wooly mammoth drying towel from CG arrived couple of days ago. I cannot see how this can be bettered. It is so thick and soft :thumb:


My Wooly Mammoth arrived but it is not as thick or as soft as my Ubers. Still a great towel though.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> My Wooly Mammoth arrived but it is not as thick or as soft as my Ubers. Still a great towel though.


Crikey - those Ubers must be thick:doublesho


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

UPDATE : used the Uber from Serious Performance on Wednesday. First impression was the general thickness I thought would be an 'issue' with trying to get a decent grip on the towel, but not so!

Placing the towel over the wet/washed surfaces seemed to be sufficient for drying, although once this was completed and looked back over there were loads of tiny microfibres left around, which from what I remember, I've had in the past.

However, turning the towel over, spraying a light mist of QD onto the paintwork, and lightly dragging off with the towel removed all light fibres, and any water marks.

In general, it took just one side of the towel to dry the entire car (Audi A3 Sportback), and the other to use with the QD. So, a fantastic towel, imo :thumb:

One downside - it takes a damned long time to dry where it's so thick and 'woolyish'....


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> ...... once this was completed and looked back over there were *loads of tiny microfibres left around*........


I think you're find once you've used it a couple of times (and washed it after eacg use), the little microfibres won't be left behind anymore, I suspect it's just because it's new (it is a lovely towel for sure!)....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

CliveP said:


> I think you're find once you've used it a couple of times (and washed it after eacg use), the little microfibres won't be left behind anymore, I suspect it's just because it's new (it is a lovely towel for sure!)....
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Yeah, I think the 'normal' thing to do is to wash the towel first, as like you've said - it'll clear the excess microfibres.

But I'm not the patient kind, and couldn't wait


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You should wash your towels before use, because I'm sure some of them arrive at you with a treatment on them that makes them even fluffier, and who knows what the chemical is and if it should be mixing with yours or getting on paint.


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I bought some great ones from Auto Finesse recently Royal Blue with Red edging , very impressed with them, they have washed up well as well


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

dubber said:


> I used dodo supernatural drying towel. Great result's, that's when i dont use the water filter :thumb:


another vote from me.....

sonus der wonder arn't paticularly good to me not very adsorbent even when used several times.... (and no i haven't used them with any QD)

found these in our local "department store" called Boyes £4.99 each from memory










side by side with a Sonus der wonder folded in half (use that one on my wheels hence its a bit grim and due a wash fished it out of my "dirty box")



















in my experience they are softer than the sonus and soak up the water better...


----------



## Grizzly_TJ (Oct 15, 2011)

got a wooly mammoth the other day, not had a chance to use it yet though, usually use a sonus so am interested to see the results


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I use elite drying towel better than any I used before, always wash my towels with woolite never had a problem all perform like new


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

This week I have been mostly using a big fluffy one with blue edging I got from Shinearama.


----------



## whitesnake (Jun 27, 2010)

Uber Giant and CG Miracle Drier


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

I've got:

CleanYourCar Huge 'Fluffy' Drying Towel (had this when first starter detailing and its not as soft now 1yr & 6months and used just for wheels)
Miracle Dryer - Ultra Plush (Really like this but lately started feeling not as soft, year old)
CG Wooly mammoth (really soft and absorbs loads but find it streaks, so ends up just getting the main bulk of the standing water off followed by Ultra plush)

What are people's thoughts on Dodo Juice - Soft Touch Premium Drying Towel?


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Dodo Juice Orange Plush Drying Towel - http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Dodo_Juice_Orange_Plush_Drying_Towel_1.html
Basics of Bling Drying Towel - http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Dodo_Juice_Basics_of_Bling_Drying_Towel_1.html
never seen these mentioned much, what are peoples thoughts or should I just get another uber?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Still Sonus der Wonder for me :thumb:


----------



## Martin C. (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm really happy with my Microfiber Madness Dry me Crazy


----------

